# ******** in Canada



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

I sent this to Slim but I don't know if it went thru. I wanted to see if he could move this video over here, I don't know how. Go to DIYchatroom, go down menu to woodworking. Then woodworking videos, then click on "not really woodworking related". There you will find absolute proof that Canada has ********. Look real close at the guy in the video he looks a lot like someone i've seen before but I can"t remember who. Maybe someone on here I don't know.:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> I sent this to Slim but I don't know if it went thru. I wanted to see if he could move this video over here, I don't know how. Go to DIYchatroom, go down menu to woodworking. Then woodworking videos, then click on "not really woodworking related". There you will find absolute proof that Canada has ********. Look real close at the guy in the video he looks a lot like someone i've seen before but I can"t remember who. Maybe someone on here I don't know.:jester:


Here's the link to the site you're talking about.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f30/not-really-woodworking-related-43067/

And I believe this is the video you are referring too


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry PT this isn't it. The one I mean is 150 horsepower lathe.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry PT this isn't it. The one I mean is 150 horsepower lathe. Its on diychatroom.com scan down to woodworking click then scan to woodworking videos click the post is titled not really woodworking related. Again sorry not very good with puters. Thanks PT


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> Sorry PT this isn't it. The one I mean is 150 horsepower lathe. Its on diychatroom.com scan down to woodworking click then scan to woodworking videos click the post is titled not really woodworking related. Again sorry not very good with puters. Thanks PT


You're right, you do suck at this. :jester:

Here's the website link.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f30/monster-lathe-37804/

Here's the video.





Toolnut. When you're on diychatroom.com, as soon as you click on the woodworking tab, it redirects you to "woodworkingtalk.com" which you probably didn't notice. So you're on an entirely different site.
And the thread you were talking about was actually two below the one called "not really woodworking related". lol.
The thread you speak of is called "Monster Lathe"








This video makes way more sense to me now though.
I didn't think that last video was too *******. lol
But I did think it was very interesting! Now I know how to make wicked awesome paracord handles around my putty knives! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry PT yes this is the one I meant THANKS:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If i were his assistant..I would keep my arm in the vehicle! :blink:

All that time and abuse to his body for a ugly as# wooden bowl.

But then his last name is Moore...so... go figure!:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> I sent this to Slim but I don't know if it went thru. I wanted to see if he could move this video over here, I don't know how. Go to DIYchatroom, go down menu to woodworking. Then woodworking videos, then click on "not really woodworking related". There you will find absolute proof that Canada has ********. Look real close at the guy in the video he looks a lot like someone i've seen before but I can"t remember who. Maybe someone on here I don't know.:jester:


Ha ha ha









In the states you say your ******** come from the deep south, well in Ontario Canada, it's the opposite, they come from way up North. Why do you think I nicked named PT Moose boy, That guy is probably Moose boys neighbour. Looked like Ontario plates on the truck in the back ground









Do you know that guy Moose boy


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> I sent this to Slim but I don't know if it went thru. I wanted to see if he could move this video over here, I don't know how. Go to DIYchatroom, go down menu to woodworking. Then woodworking videos, then click on "not really woodworking related". There you will find absolute proof that Canada has ********. Look real close at the guy in the video he looks a lot like someone i've seen before but I can"t remember who. Maybe someone on here I don't know.:jester:


Hey Toolnut...as you may have figured out by now, I'm not the most technologically advanced fella on here. PT is your man as far as videos go. :thumbsup: I'm more into sharp stuff than the computer:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.countryhumor.com/*******/mightbe.htm


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www.countryhumor.com/*******/mightbe.htm


I answered yes to five of them:thumbup:

And I committed the crime of #46 to night:blink:

But in my defense, there was only a bit on the roll, I forgot to buy some the other night, I was too tired to stop at a store, b/c I worked really hard today, and I will really really need some tomorrow morning









How many can you guys answer yes to:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> How many can you guys answer yes to:whistling2:


Quite a few :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

#58
#59
#105:thumbup:


----------

